# Filling holes



## shocker (Jul 29, 2004)

The original owner of my boat installed a boarding platform on the back of the boat and did a crappy job installing it. Also, I can't secure that side of the boat to the trailer and the boat has a habit of shifting about two inches when I tow it. I plan on taking off the platform and filling the four holes in with something, but I have no idea what to use to fill in the holes. The holes are not big, but I am assuming they go all the way through the transom. Would I be better off buying some stainless bolts and bolting them through the transom and sealing them up? I would rather just fill in the holes, but I want to make sure I do it the right way to avoid problems with rot / leaks in the future. Any help would be great.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A little more info please.*

What kind of boat is it? Whats it made of glass, wood, aluminium? Is it a solid core boat? Do you have access to the inside of the transom? Is there any rott involved?.....Tightlines


----------



## shocker (Jul 29, 2004)

glass, no rot that I know of, and plenty of access to the inside of the transom where the platform is


----------

